# not paid



## johnfrancis (May 22, 2015)

*I have been driving only 3 weeks and Uber has already not paid me 2 times. I was due payment last night. It still has not arrived.

Uber seemed concerned at first. Now, I cannot even use the app. To submit missing payment. I have threatened to sue. Maybe that was too harsh but I need the money for diabetic meds and planned on using this week's payout. Any ideas? I will be in very bad place if they do not pay today.

Thanks kindly !

*


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

johnfrancis said:


> *I have been driving only 3 weeks and Uber has already not paid me 2 times. I was due payment last night. It still has not arrived.
> 
> Uber seemed concerned at first. Now, I cannot even use the app. To submit missing payment. I have threatened to sue. Maybe that was too harsh but I need the money for diabetic meds and planned on using this week's payout. Any ideas? I will be in very bad place if they do not pay today.
> 
> ...


If you've only been driving 3 weeks, and you haven't already, send Uber an email to opt out of arbitration, pronto; you only have 30 days to do it.

For the more immediate matter of getting paid, go to the Uber office if there is one near you. Otherwise, just keep sending (polite) emails to them.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Have you received any payment from Uber? Has there been a Test Deposit from Uber to your Bank Acc?


----------



## johnfrancis (May 22, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Have you received any payment from Uber? Has there been a Test Deposit from Uber to your Bank Acc?


Yes. It was a routing matter on the first payment. I received a past due payment this Monday. I have not cursed but have been harsh: e.g. corporate monster and no shame. I think local office open until 7pm. The guy the tree seems ni c e but overwhelmed. I practiced law for 25 years and am now caring for my 91 year old, dementia seized mother.

I would think paying a driver would be the least Uber could do for us. Although I think it is a technical matter, Uber could at least give status reports. Are they that arrogant ?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

johnfrancis said:


> Yes. It was a routing matter on the first payment. I received a past due payment this Monday. I have not cursed but have been harsh: e.g. corporate monster and no shame. I think local office open until 7pm. The guy the tree seems ni c e but overwhelmed. I practiced law for 25 years and am now caring for my 91 year old, dementia seized mother.
> 
> I would think paying a driver would be the least Uber could do for us. Although I think it is a technical matter, Uber could at least give status reports. Are they that arrogant ?


Dealing with Uber support is a crap shoot. There are a few CSRs who respond well and take care of the issue. Mostly though, they do not provide a quality service; certainly not the 5* service expected of drivers. Apathy and incompetence are features.

Just deal with Uber as you would a three year old child. Lots of hand-holding through issues and lots of patience are required.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

johnfrancis said:


> Are they that arrogant ?


I'm sorry man, Uber is really that arrogant! The hardships endured by a Driver, that are a direct result of Uber personnel acts of omission or commission, are of little concern to Uber.
There have been many Drivers who didn't get paid for weeks after starting to Drive. I would suggest that you ask that this be escalated to Uber operations manager.


----------



## VIncent (Mar 16, 2015)

Instead of posting here, where people can do nothing at all, you would have better luck emailing UBER asking for an escalation to a supervisor.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

VIncent said:


> Instead of posting here, where people can do nothing at all, you would have better luck emailing UBER asking for an escalation to a supervisor.


The guy posted here looking for help / suggestions. Such as "escalate to a supervisor"


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

VIncent said:


> Instead of posting here, where people can do nothing at all, you would have better luck emailing UBER asking for an escalation to a supervisor.


Why are you "here, where people can do nothing at all"? Seeking & sharing info & advice from other Drivers, right?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hope my tweet helps...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

johnfrancis Uber_PIT responded back. Hope they come through for you ASAP.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> johnfrancis Uber_PIT responded back. Hope they come through for you ASAP.
> 
> View attachment 7653


Way to step up chi1cabby, hope local Uber office steps up pronto!!


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Good work chi1cabby !


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

johnfrancis said:


> Yes. It was a routing matter on the first payment. I received a past due payment this Monday. I have not cursed but have been harsh: e.g. corporate monster and no shame. I think local office open until 7pm. The guy the tree seems ni c e but overwhelmed. I practiced law for 25 years and am now caring for my 91 year old, dementia seized mother.
> 
> I would think paying a driver would be the least Uber could do for us. Although I think it is a technical matter, Uber could at least give status reports. Are they that arrogant ?


You really have to ask after reading on this forum?


----------



## A maxwell (May 21, 2015)

johnfrancis said:


> *I have been driving only 3 weeks and Uber has already not paid me 2 times. I was due payment last night. It still has not arrived.
> 
> Uber seemed concerned at first. Now, I cannot even use the app. To submit missing payment. I have threatened to sue. Maybe that was too harsh but I need the money for diabetic meds and planned on using this week's payout. Any ideas? I will be in very bad place if they do not pay today.
> 
> ...


I have only been driving for two weeks and they haven't paid me either.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Here is what I see and I hate to sound like a dick in this case but the problem arose from your own fault, it is always best to double check yourself before blaming others. You then escalated the problem by threatening them with a lawsuit on a problem you caused and expected them to keep you as a partner.

I sincerely hope they keep you as a partner because you seem to need it but if not there is no one to blame but yourself.


----------



## A maxwell (May 21, 2015)

limepro said:


> Here is what I see and I hate to sound like a dick in this case but the problem arose from your own fault, it is always best to double check yourself before blaming others. You then escalated the problem by threatening them with a lawsuit on a problem you caused and expected them to keep you as a partner.
> 
> I sincerely hope they keep you as a partner because you seem to need it but if not there is no one to blame but yourself.


Its not our fault that uber hasn't paid us thats a uber issue.


----------



## A maxwell (May 21, 2015)

elelegido said:


> If you've only been driving 3 weeks, and you haven't already, send Uber an email to opt out of arbitration, pronto; you only have 30 days to do it.
> 
> For the more immediate matter of getting paid, go to the Uber office if there is one near you. Otherwise, just keep sending (polite) emails to them.


Polite, I am pass that stage lol


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

A maxwell said:


> Its not our fault that uber hasn't paid us thats a uber issue.


Read the OP's response, HE entered his number WRONG. Better check yourself before you wreck yourself.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

johnfrancis said:


> Yes. It was a routing matter on the first payment. I received a past due payment this Monday. I have not cursed but have been harsh: e.g. corporate monster and no shame. I think local office open until 7pm. The guy the tree seems ni c e but overwhelmed. I practiced law for 25 years and am now caring for my 91 year old, dementia seized mother.
> 
> I would think paying a driver would be the least Uber could do for us. Although I think it is a technical matter, Uber could at least give status reports. Are they that arrogant ?


Sorry you're going through this, but you'll find that Uber is about the crappiest and shadiest company you'll ever deal with. Yes, they ARE hat arrogant... actually worse.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

VIncent said:


> Instead of posting here, where people can do nothing at all, you would have better luck emailing UBER asking for an escalation to a supervisor.


I beg to differ. We can send him vibes of concern. It may not be what you want, but it's something.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

newsboy559 said:


> Sorry you're going through this, but you'll find that Uber is about the crappiest and shadiest company you'll ever deal with. Yes, they ARE hat arrogant... actually worse.


Walmart is an example of crap. Uber is shit in raw form.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

elelegido said:


> If you've only been driving 3 weeks, and you haven't already, send Uber an email to opt out of arbitration, pronto; you only have 30 days


What do I say in email? Is there a copy/paste letter somewhere?


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Red said:


> What do I say in email? Is there a copy/paste letter somewhere?


Dear Uber,

"I would like to opt out of arbitration."

Thank you,
(Your Name)

That's it! Pretty simple. ;-)


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

newsboy559 said:


> Dear Uber,
> 
> "I would like to opt out of arbitration."
> 
> ...


There's no drama in that. When you're asking for something angrily, it has to be long and dramatic.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Dear Uber,
> 
> "I would like to opt out of arbitration."
> 
> ...


Thanks! Just like that? Should it be "binding arbitration" or just arbitration? Exact wording is what I'm after since I know next to nothing of subject. Except that I want to have an option to sue if I have to.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> There's no drama in that. When you're asking for something angrily, it has to be long and dramatic.


I disagree. Attached to a conversation that didn't go well, that simple statement says everything it needs to. It conveys that you are not an idiot and that you WILL defeat them.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

After one of the rate cuts I could not log on to the driver app until I pressed an "agree" button to confirm that I accepted a new agreement with Uber, including the new rates.

Every time you accept a new agreement with Uber, it replaces any previous agreement, and you can opt out again. So after pressing the accept button and I could log on and take trip requests again I sent in an opt out email. The next day, I turned the driver app on and was again presented with the new driver agreement. So I pressed "accept" again and sent in another opt out email. They gave up after this and I didn't see the new agreement screen. 

The point is, if they make you accept a new agreement after you send in an opt out email, send another in to cover the new agreement.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I went out of my way to bring this to Uber_Philly's attention. And johnfrancis doesn't even have the courtesy to update the forum!


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

limepro said:


> Read the OP's response, HE entered his number WRONG. Better check yourself before you wreck yourself.


Haha that rimes


----------

